# For all of you who need to pass a drug test...



## connoisseurde420 (Oct 16, 2008)

Now I have used the whizzonator without the fake dick thingy and it works as advertised everytime and I didnt even need the heat pad. That was for a government job with me having a secret clearance and random testing. 
Now I am on probation and I know that they will look right at your willy just to make sure of these things, they may even pat me down. So being that it is so hard to grow bomb ass weed and not smoke I am checking out the alternatives.... I would like to know everybodys experience with this method. Please include how much you smoke, when you stop smoking before the test, and how you administered the dosage, and of course if it worked for ya...

Some general info:

What is Bentonite?
Alternate Names: Bentonite clay, montmorillonite

bentonite is a sedimentary clay composed of weathered and aged volcanic ash. Bentonite is a grey/cream color and has a very fine, smooth feel and is odorless and non-staining. For medicinal purposes, clay is available as a thick tasteless, pale-grey gel, but it also comes as a powder or encapsulated.

Bentonite clay is a traditional remedy that has been used for centuries as both an external, and internal remedy. Bentonite can be used externally as a clay poultice, mud pack or in the bath and in skin care recipes. For internal use it can be mixed in water and drank.

The theory behind the use of Bentonite clay is that it possesses the ability to absorb toxins, impurities, heavy metals and other contaminants. Bentonite is made of a great number of tiny platelets, which are believed to have negative electrical charges on their flat surfaces and positive charges on their edges. The theory is that when Bentonite clay absorbs water and swells, it is stretched open like a highly porous sponge and toxins are drawn into these spaces by electrical attraction. The clay is eventually eliminated from the body as feces, with the toxins bound to its multiple surfaces. 

Traditionally, Bentonite has been used internally for gastrointestinal ailments including diarrhea and yeast and candida infections. It is used as an external skin treatment for treating acne, sprains, cuts, bruises, poison oak, and insect bites. (NOTE: Absorptive materials like Bentonite clay and activated charcoal may interfere with the absorption of nutrients from food, and of medications.)

thanks in advance.

-C


----------



## malignant (Oct 21, 2008)

well i bought a couple piss tests so i can test this theory.. my brother and his wife work in the pharmaceutical industry and are tested regularly, my growing makes him want to smoke...


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks! I was going to do that but Ive been makings sure that my blood is good and tainted with THC before I tried it. Let us know how it goes.

-C


----------



## upabove (Oct 26, 2008)

I am on probation, for a blowing a .08. And there making me piss! I quit smoking. But yes they do watch you piss and there are mirrors on the walls. I feel my rights are being violated. I just quit smoking for now. I hate stressing about having to pee when you got people staring at your dick and trying to carry on conversation. I just count down till I can smoke and my harvest.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Nov 11, 2008)

malignant said:


> well i bought a couple piss tests so i can test this theory.. my brother and his wife work in the pharmaceutical industry and are tested regularly, my growing makes him want to smoke...



did you ever get any results? my friends mom wants to test her when she gets back from school.


----------



## McFatty's (Nov 11, 2008)

Never had to take a pisser myself, but I do know someone who has the job of looking at your dick when you piss. He's a total fucking stoner, so it blew my mind when I found out that was his job... Anyway, he says he doesn't even look, as he doesn't give a shit. I know this doesn't help you but it does me


----------



## skott (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to take a piss test every week for probation and still smoke daily (also 1 hair and 1 saliva). And I use the site called drugtestfriend .They sell a formula(29.99) that I can make my own detox drinks (masking) at home and provides a counsler to help me. Once you have the formula you don't have to pay anymore and you can call after for up to 3 years.I call them before every test I have-they take in to consideration the factors at the moment ect... I practiced any and almost everything before to use them and was skeptical at first but there systems work for me more then 6 times. Also they help with a free consultation-piss, hair, saliva and blood.


----------



## smppro (Nov 16, 2008)

As far as that charcoal shit goes i tried that stuff for a couple weeks, It was called sunny 7 or some shit. People swore by it. So i drank for than it recommended everyday for a couple weeks, tastes like shit, bought an at home test to test myself, and failed. Dont buy into it. The only way to remove thc is to burn fat.


----------



## MassGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

skott said:


> I have to take a piss test every week for probation and still smoke daily (also 1 hair and 1 saliva). And I use the site called drugtestfriend .They sell a formula(29.99) that I can make my own detox drinks (masking) at home and provides a counsler to help me. Once you have the formula you don't have to pay anymore and you can call after for up to 3 years.I call them before every test I have-they take in to consideration the factors at the moment ect... I practiced any and almost everything before to use them and was skeptical at first but there systems work for me more then 6 times. Also they help with a free consultation-piss, hair, saliva and blood.


Care to enlighten us on that formula and procedure then.


----------



## dhhbomb (Dec 3, 2008)

well if u know when it is i used fruit pectin more than once u buy it buy the jams in the grocery store mix it with 32 oz and drink another 32 oz piss once b4 the test and ur set rember mid stream always has the lowest amount of evidence but be warned it tasted really bad


----------

